# What my room looks like haha



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

This is a 360 view of yeah my bedroom lol. Yes my bedroom is tiny i have a lot packed into it.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

awesome chair


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

haha, trailor park boys, freakin A i used to have to download that show off the internet years ago before it started to come into the U.S, and now since netflix has it ive rewatched every season  i just love ricky and bubbles


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

another thing is how do you have room to play the wii in there? I can see **************** going wrong, I have a big living room and still even when i get drunk people over playing the wii it still gets dangerous, my wife wants me to put the wii in my gaming room/office but then I would have to let her in there more often cause she use's the wii workout.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooooh a door.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol yes trailer park boys! I dont need room to play the wii i dont ever play games that require a lot of movement. I pretty much use it for the vertual console and the mario and donkey kong games.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

revo u play brawl? I do and mario kart


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Albino_101 said:


> revo u play brawl? I do and mario kart


awesome!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i have a couple times not the biggest fan. did you get my response on the crested gecko?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn bro, I know it smells like a pet store in your room lol...

I think you gotta better stock of animals than my Local pets mart haha


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol actually my room doesn't smell at all i clean them regularly so they dont smell at all.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Revolution1221 said:


> lol actually my room doesn't smell at all i clean them regularly so they dont smell at all.


I tip my hat to that... must be a full time job.

Whats your stock on all the shelfs?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Lol it is a full time job pretty much all my free time at night. Those critter keepers all have juvie crested geckos and all the stacked screen cages are breeding colonies.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Revolution1221 said:


> Lol it is a full time job pretty much all my free time at night. Those critter keepers all have juvie crested geckos and all the stacked screen cages are breeding colonies.


Nice, gotta a lot of love for animals I see..
My GF woulda had a fit!! lol

Do you sell to local pet stores?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i hope not ALL of your rooms are like this


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol this room is my only room. if you didn't notice my bed is in the closet. i just took the door off. but its nice because it is cooler in the closet because the walls are not insulated so since i have to run a space heater all the time i can atleast stay cool while i sleep. and yeah i sell to some local pet stores like the one i used to work at. but there are a lot around here that i dont really feel comfortable selling to because they are not good. most business is done online usually breeder to breeder.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Revolution1221 said:


> but there are a lot around here that i dont really feel comfortable selling to because they are not good. most business is done online usually breeder to breeder.


Understood! I just found out that our most popular pet store in town is utilizing puppy mills. I was told by a vet. So I won't do any sort of business with them anymore.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

egoreise said:


> Understood! I just found out that our most popular pet store in town is utilizing puppy mills. I was told by a vet. So I won't do any sort of business with them anymore.


call them out on it let them know you know. If they understand they are losing business because of it then they are more likely to change. Also it could just be rumor trust me their are always plenty of rumors about little local pet stores I know this first hand from working there then going to work at a big store you hear what everyone says about that little store and 90% of it is false. You should be able to tell by looking at the puppys if they have came from a mill.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Typically I would be inclined to believe it's just a rumor. But I'm a little wary, after hearing from a vetrinarian that it's a known problem. They are constantly bathing their cats and dogs, so they always have these shiny clean coats. They take poor care of their fish and excellent care of their dogs and cats! So I just don't know.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL! Awesome room!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

haha i know right! my friend used to make fun of me for everything i have and one day he came over and he goes dude i think i understand why you have your room like this its so relaxing and there is so much to look at and do lol.


----------

